# Vizsla coloring



## jfarkas (Dec 19, 2014)

Can anyone comment on the coloring of this Vizsla? Note the light coloring around the face and even the leg. Is this common to Vizslas? I'm not sure how old the dog is.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not uncommon imo, some V's do grey up quite young especially round the muzzle.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've heard it called sugar face and I quite like that. Just happens as they age, in some more than others. Nothing wrong with her.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I've run into young pups that are getting sugar faced as young as 5 years, and seen others over 10 years with little grey. I would say it all depends on genetics - just as we humans tend to grey at different ages.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My 5 1/2 year old male started greying when he was 3. He looks very similar to the dog you pictured.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie, approaching eight years old, has his sugar face now, too. It's endearing, really, and when I look into his eyes, he doesn't seem any less innocent. Always young at heart!  It makes me a little sad, though, because it's a reminder of how short a dog's lifespan really is. Way too short. I do hope Willie gets at least eight more years!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

jf - remember this - your pup never sees himself - only the owners look - I do loVe the term SUGAR FACE - just a matter of genetics - there is no such thing as a perfect V - PIKE turning 6 is getting a grey mussel - I love it !!!!!he is just catching up with me - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl will be 3 in May and has white under her chin and a few showing up around her lips. Everyone still thinks she's a puppy, though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby will be re-named Gandalf when she starts getting a sugar face


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

.


----------



## jfarkas (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the responses. This has been very helpful for me. I don't have a V yet but expecting to get my 1st pup in late January or early Feb. I'm excited and anxious and apprehensive all at the same time. Do any of you leave your V alone very long? Just this weekend I had a terrible weekend which took me away from the house quite a bit. I keep wondering what I would do if I have a dog. Thoughts? Kind Regards to All.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just want to share a pic of Am Ch Heelmark's Rockn Rhythm JH. I got one of her puppies today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations, and where is the puppy pictures?


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Congratulations, and where is the puppy pictures?


Sorry, here is Eli


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@Riley455 - congrats! 
@jfarkas - If you get a pup, you will be surprised at how you rearrange your life to meet the pup's needs.  Time spent away from home will be minimized and your priorities will change.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

jfarkas said:


> Thanks so much for all the responses. This has been very helpful for me. I don't have a V yet but expecting to get my 1st pup in late January or early Feb. I'm excited and anxious and apprehensive all at the same time. Do any of you leave your V alone very long? Just this weekend I had a terrible weekend which took me away from the house quite a bit. I keep wondering what I would do if I have a dog. Thoughts? Kind Regards to All.


If you're good friends with your neighbors perhaps you can ask them from time to time in situations when you'll be late getting home?


----------

